
Ask HN: What are you tips for landing an engineering job in 2017? - bsvalley
Here&#x27;s what I found:<p>1. Don&#x27;t rely on one single application&#x2F;company<p>2. Apply for at least 5 companies at the same time<p>3. Schedule your interviews by order of preference (google last!)<p>4. Don&#x27;t get married to one company<p>5. Don&#x27;t get distracted by a failure, it doesn&#x27;t mean you&#x27;re not prepared<p>6. The interviewing process is %200 subjective. So anything can happen!<p>7. You&#x27;ll be surprised how relaxed you&#x27;ll be half way into your interviews... The beginning is always stressful.<p>8. Interviewing with companies is the only effective practice. Keep interviewing even for companies you don&#x27;t care about. It&#x27;ll turn you into a machine gun after a while and you&#x27;ll be ready for the big guys.
======
yitchelle
Great list. They are applicable for any year, and not just engineering jobs.

For 8. I would say persistence instead of repetitiveness. You need to adapt as
you learn more about your job market but keep pushing ahead.

~~~
bsvalley
You are right. I used repetitiveness as "the more interviews the better".

